# Devo farcela!



## dolcetto81

Hi everybody,
How can I translate the sentence in English:

"Devo farcela!" as an exclamation. 

My attempt: I have to make it.

Is it correct?

Thank you very much

Vale


----------



## You little ripper!

It depends on the context, dolcetto. What specifically are we talking about?


----------



## dolcetto81

Well, I want to write a sentence for my facebook status; what I mean is I want to achieve some hard results even if it seems impossible.

I hope I've been clear.

Vale


----------



## rrose17

_I have to do it_! Or more colloquially _Gotta do it_!


----------



## dolcetto81

And "I have to make it" is wrong? 

Vale


----------



## rrose17

In this case I wouldn't use _make_ unless you are talking about something specifically that you make (a cake, a website, a plan). In general, for example if you are talking about succeeding at school, if you have a lot of work in front of you, then I'd say I have to do it. Make it would sound odd.


----------



## legnoduro

In this context can "Devo farlo" also be used?


----------



## miri

I think Dolcetto means "to succeed" ("farcela", not "farlo"). Wouldn't "to make it" be correct, rrose, legnoduro?

Examples:

You can make it, if you try! 
I've made it!


----------



## dolcetto81

Oh I've got it.

Thank you very much

Vale


----------



## infinite sadness

legnoduro said:


> In this context can "Devo farlo" also be used?


I think no.


----------



## dolcetto81

Uhm ... now I confused, what I mean is exactly what Miri wrote....


----------



## infinite sadness

Miri si riferiva a "devo farlo".

Per "devo farcela" non puoi usare il verbo to make.


----------



## dolcetto81

Maybe I've been confused by a madonna's song "Jump" where she says:

"I'm going down my on road and I can make it alone" 

and I've misinterpreted as "Sto andando per la mia strada e posso farcela da sola".

What do you think?

Vale


----------



## rrose17

To my ears I think it works to say _I can make it! _or_ You can make it!_ as a general statement and it catches the meaning. But if you say _I have to make it_, it changes the meaning and doesn't work as well.


----------



## dolcetto81

Ok I see the difference!

Thank you!


----------



## rafanadal

So, if you had to choose a verb to follow Obama's world hit "Yes we can" would it be "make" or "do"?. Based on what you guys suggest, I understand it would be "make".


----------



## rrose17

In this case I think that's the point of just saying "Yes we can" Perhaps the reader/listener will say can what? And the implied answer here is yes we can do it, yes we can make it, yes we can run, jump, solve all our problems. We can. 

That being said, despite the discussion above, I think the difference in these contexts between we can do it and we can make it is slight.


----------



## rafanadal

Thank you rrose.
I still continue to judge "do" more appropriate in Obama's sentence. My opinion is based on what dictionaries' entries say.
To make is more related to creating, producing things out of, let's say "basic commodities"  
To do is more related to performing, carrying out actions.


----------



## rrose17

Again the difference is slight and at times can be interchangeable.

We can make it means we can succeed, no tangible production of anything involved, but the end result is implied.

Actually this reminds me of a theme song from an old American TV program from the 70's Mary Tyler Moore (God, this dates me, but those were formative years...) and the last line was "...you're going to make it after all." It was supposed to be inspirational.

Yes we can do it, again, is very similar, but with the emphasis on the process rather than just the result.


----------



## miri

rrose17 said:


> To my ears I think it works to say _I can make it! _or_ You can make it!_ as a general statement and it catches the meaning. But if you say _I have to make it_, it changes the meaning and doesn't work as well.



What about "I *must* make it" ?


----------



## rrose17

Drama queen, I'm afraid... meaning too strong. Do you know Gone With the Wind? "...as God is my witness I'll never be poor again..." That sort of thing.


----------



## fer1975

I would say: "*I must do it*". Must is more direct than "have to", especially in a Facebook context.


----------



## miri

Thanks, rrose!

Fer, non ti sembra che "make" sia più specifico per rendere il senso di "farcela"?


----------



## fer1975

miri said:


> Thanks, rrose!
> 
> Fer, non ti sembra che "make" sia più specifico per rendere il senso di "farcela"?


Not really 
E come qualcuno ha detto all'interno di questo thread la differenza tra *do *e *make *è minima quindi andrei con l'opzione che personalmente mi suona meglio.


----------



## miri

Io vado per "make": allora ognuno per la sua strada 
Grazie, Fer!


----------



## fer1975

miri said:


> Io vado per "make": allora ognuno per la sua strada
> Grazie, Fer!


Dal punto di vista grammaticale credo che la tua opzione sia più corretta.
*Shall we meet at 5 o'clock? 
Sorry I can't make it (Mi dispiace non ce la faccio)

*Però "*do" *non credo sia affatto sbagliato.


----------



## You little ripper!

fer1975 said:


> Dal punto di vista grammaticale credo che la tua opzione sia più corretta.
> *Shall we meet at 5 o'clock?
> Sorry I can't make it (Mi dispiace non ce la faccio)
> 
> *Però "*do" *non credo sia affatto sbagliato.


*I can't do it* is more colloquial. Or simply, *Can't do it!*


----------



## fer1975

Charles Costante said:


> *I can't do it* is more colloquial. Or simply, *Can't do it!*


Exactly! "*Do" *is more colloquial and as we are talking of a Facebook context, I do prefer to use this verb. We also avoid the double "*M" *of "I must make it" which is a kind of cacophony for me.


----------



## miri

It's called alliteration in poetry


----------



## You little ripper!

fer1975 said:


> Exactly! "*Do" *is more colloquial and as we are talking of a Facebook context, I do prefer to use this verb. We also avoid the double "*M" *of "I must make it" which is a kind of cacophony for me.


Fer, I was referring to the specific example you gave in relation to an making an appointment. I think that context in each case would determine the verb I decide to use.


----------

